# George's Nano Sanzonia



## George Farmer (15 Apr 2010)

Here's my latest set-up, a 25cm acrylic cube.

I live away from home during weekdays, as my workplace is around a 90 minute drive.  My accommodation is small but comfortable, and a little Iwagumi is a nice addition I feel.

Here's the tank supplied with its original LED lighting that was white/blue LEDs.  I swapped it for a 11w Aquadistri unit.  The filter is built into a false back wall.  There's a 260lph powerhead (no flow loss).  Actual volume of water after substrate and hardscape displacement is only around 12 litres I reckon.

I hope you like the photo.  I used my studio lighting and a makeshift white background made from stuck together pieces of A3 paper! 





Here's a full-tank shot (photographed with tank lighting only).  I planted about a dozen single glosso plantlets and the tank has been set up a week now.




New runners growing nice and horizontal.  Substrate is 'Up' Aqua Soil.  I don't think it's available in the UK.  It's very similar to ADA Aqua Soil but there's no ammonia spike or staining of the water.




The tank sits on a cheap Interpet stand, designed for one of their off-the-shelf systems.  It's not the best, but it does the job and the finish matches the lamp.




An overview of my work and play area.




I am dosing daily (when I'm there) - 

1 drop of ADA Green Bacter and ADA Phyton Git
2ml Plantedbox Liquid Carbon
1ml Tropica Plant Nutrition+

I am changing 75% water twice per week.

Once the glosso is established I plan to add a small group of cherry shrimp and reduce the liquid carbon dosing.

The aquascape is very simple, but I think it will look nice when it's mature.  Some will think the glosso blows the scale, but I'm not fussed to be honest.  

Clean and simple every time!  

Feedback is more than welcome!


----------



## NeilW (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: Acrylic Nano - Simple Sanzonia*

Really nice George, must be great to have a 'home' away from home.  Those cubes do look the part but I'd be scared of running a big rock down the front when I was setting up.  How did you find the acrylic?


----------



## TBRO (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: Acrylic Nano - Simple Sanzonia*

That a really nice little tank, very neat system, I take it there is no heating ? 

Just shows that small tanks in dorm rooms need not be a cramped goldfish with yellow gravel! T


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Apr 2010)

nice mate.

your the king of minimalist planting, and seem to over come, and break all the walls that lie ahead.


----------



## bumcrumb (15 Apr 2010)

very smart mr farmer lol, wouldnt mind a little cube for my hide-away from the missus


----------



## JamesM (15 Apr 2010)

Very smart cube.. shame you had to change the light.. what was the reason?


----------



## Mowze (15 Apr 2010)

ILooks excellent!
 Iv seen those about, looks like they could be nice as a little shrimp tank maybe even a VERY experimental nano marine (No fish of course.) Not sure about the LED lighting that comes with it, very basic although the dimmer effect is kind of nice but on the other hand in comparison to the actual size of the tank the filter is HUGE!


----------



## Garuf (15 Apr 2010)

I've already seen a nano reef in a tank that size, Mowze. 
Very Nice, George. Are you still with the RAF? What's the substrate? It reminds me of that resin coloured gravel you can get.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Apr 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Really nice George, must be great to have a 'home' away from home. Those cubes do look the part but I'd be scared of running a big rock down the front when I was setting up. How did you find the acrylic?


Thanks, Neil! 

Living away from my wife and children during the weekdays isn't ideal, but it's made more bearable by the excellent facilities and social life here.

I have managed to scratch the acrylic already, but it's not too bad.



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> That a really nice little tank, very neat system, I take it there is no heating ?
> 
> Just shows that small tanks in dorm rooms need not be a cramped goldfish with yellow gravel! T


Thanks, TBRO! 

There's no heater.  Water temp is 21C at the moment.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> nice mate.
> 
> your the king of minimalist planting, and seem to over come, and break all the walls that lie ahead.


Thanks, Mark! 

Yes, I've found with good maintenance practices and products you don't need to cram a tank full of plants to avoid algae etc.  If one can afford lots of plants or have access to them though, it sure helps! 



			
				bumcrumb said:
			
		

> very smart mr farmer lol, wouldnt mind a little cube for my hide-away from the missus


Thanks, bumcrumb! 

All of us blokes need our 'cave' to have some time away from our other halves.  Absence makes the heart grow fonder too!



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Very smart cube.. shame you had to change the light.. what was the reason?


Thanks, James. 

The supplied light was a white/blue mixture.  You couldn't turn the blue LEDs off, so it looked terrible for a planted tank.  I think the later production models have better light units.



			
				Mowze said:
			
		

> ILooks excellent!
> Iv seen those about, looks like they could be nice as a little shrimp tank...


Thanks, Mowze! 

I plan on keeping cherry shrimp in this.  Relatively hardy and easy to keep, so more ideal for me being away during weekends.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Very Nice, George. Are you still with the RAF? What's the substrate? It reminds me of that resin coloured gravel you can get.


Thanks, Gareth! 

Yes, I'm still in the RAF.  Ten years now.  Going for Phase 3 Instructional Duties (Weapons) as we speak, which allows to me to get civvie teaching qualifications for if/when I decide on a second career that perhaps doesn't involve aquatics or photography.

The substrate is 'Up' Aqua Soil.  http://www.up-aqua.com/00-dm-page/00up_ ... il-big.jpg

I've not seen it available in the UK, but there's good reports from elsewhere - I guess it's likely made in the same factory as most of the other 'complete' substrates.  Initial impressions are very good. 

Thank again, all!


----------



## NeilW (16 Apr 2010)

Sorry its off-topic but just took a gander at the fancy goldfish tank you put together in the new PFK and it looks excellent.  Don't think you'll get much growth from those plants though .  

That was going to be something I was thinking about doing in the future, combining goldfish and opti-white .  When I finally get round to it I'll check out Star Fisheries as they look like they have some nice looking fish.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (16 Apr 2010)

Looking nice Mr F  whats the turnover from the filter? Can you choose the media or is it a cartridge based system?


----------



## ghostsword (16 Apr 2010)

Hi.. Nice to see one that is 25cm. 

I just got one looking very similar, but it is named Betta Cube, 20cm acrylic cube. 

Got an extra led light system for it, so hopefully it will grow HC and Staurogyne.

Cheers,
Luis


----------



## gt568 (17 Apr 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Feedback is more than welcome!



I think the notice board is lacking a photo of HM The Queen, a roundel and perhaps a copy of AP1, you can find one here http://www.raf.mod.uk/rafcms/mediafiles ... DCAA55.pdf

You seem to have forgotten everything since I released you from your "mentoring"...


----------



## paul.in.kendal (17 Apr 2010)

Nice one, George - I'll be watching this with interest, as I've been thinking of getting a one of these nanos for our new offices (the landlord in our old place had an 'orrible great tank full of cichlids, so I should be able to get a sweet little nano past the boss).

Why Sanzonia - does it mean anything?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Apr 2010)

Interesting nano.... but wheres the plants? Im shocked at how few plants you have used, there looks to be only about 5 cuttings. Fingers crossed they take quick!

Nice work station, we have the same calendar.


----------



## nry (17 Apr 2010)

Why the larger glosso vs the smaller HC on this size of tank George?


----------



## George Farmer (17 Apr 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Sorry its off-topic but just took a gander at the fancy goldfish tank you put together in the new PFK and it looks excellent.


Thanks, Neil. 



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Looking nice Mr F  whats the turnover from the filter? Can you choose the media or is it a cartridge based system?


Thanks, Miss L-P 

Filter is 260lph.  I'm not sure about available media.  I'm just using the supplied sponges.



			
				gt568 said:
			
		

> You seem to have forgotten everything since I released you from your "mentoring"...


Tor-mentoring, more like!   



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Why Sanzonia - does it mean anything?


Thanks, Paul.  Sanzon is the basic Iwagumi layout, usually with 3 stones I believe. 



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Interesting nano.... but wheres the plants? Im shocked at how few plants you have used, there looks to be only about 5 cuttings. Fingers crossed they take quick!
> 
> Nice work station, we have the same calendar.


Didn't you see my last 60cm Iwagumi?  A couple of pots of HC and 1 pot of hairgrass from start-up.  

Liquid carbon should help both growth and algae prevention, as well as ADA Phyton Git.  I'm deliberately overdosing but will cut back once the plants are established and add livestock.



			
				nry said:
			
		

> Why the larger glosso vs the smaller HC on this size of tank George?


They were the only suitable plants I had to hand at the time.  Simple as that really!

Thanks, all!


----------



## Maurits (18 Apr 2010)

Lovely set up George, hope you don't get white spot in this one


----------



## George Farmer (18 Apr 2010)

Maurits said:
			
		

> Lovely set up George, hope you don't get white spot in this one


Thanks, Maurits.  

What exactly do you mean by white spot, please?


----------



## Maurits (18 Apr 2010)

Small joke, look at one of the pictures in pfk with your Fancies ( the black Fancy ) and you understand my sense of humor


----------



## George Farmer (18 Apr 2010)

Maurits said:
			
		

> Small joke, look at one of the pictures in pfk with your Fancies ( the black Fancy ) and you understand my sense of humor


It wasn't whitespot but I appreciate your sense of humour, Maurits.  Thanks.

Thankfully cherry shrimp can't get whitespot eh!!


----------



## nayr88 (18 Apr 2010)

Great little tank, I saw this in a lfs and was tempted. After getting some very opaque cherrires from luis I fink I shall have to invest in one of these for the kitchen .

Oh and nice tank in pfk, its inspired me to look into setting up a fancy goldfish tank.....damn you. Haha
Would mosses and java fern type plants be okai with them or would they become food?


----------



## George Farmer (21 Apr 2010)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Great little tank, I saw this in a lfs and was tempted. After getting some very opaque cherrires from luis I fink I shall have to invest in one of these for the kitchen .
> 
> Oh and nice tank in pfk, its inspired me to look into setting up a fancy goldfish tank.....damn you. Haha
> Would mosses and java fern type plants be okai with them or would they become food?


Thanks! 

Goldfish will likely try the moss, but Java fern should be ok.

I'll get an update photo up later.  Growth is slow but steady, with no algae issues.  Glosso is sending out nice horizontal runners.  I reckon 6 weeks until I see a full carpet.


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2010)

I sooo Want one of these little tanks. 
Great Scape Nice and Simple.


----------



## emreutku (21 Apr 2010)

Hi George,
I think this is your third sanzon iwagumi tank, and very nice becouse of compact layout of stones.

regards


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2010)

Thanks, Gill and emreutku! 

Day 14.  Slowly but surely...


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2010)

You need more glosso George


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2010)

That would be too easy!  Where's the fun in that?!


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> That would be too easy!  Where's the fun in that?!


True, if you chop the runner it will spread quicker  try one!


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2010)

Already snipped off some individual plantlets and re-planted in empty spaces mate...


----------



## Paulus (22 Apr 2010)

say nice words to the plants. it helps. atleast they say plants grow faster,better, more beautiful when you say nice words to them everyday 

but great scape


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2010)

I read poetry to mine.  Their favourites are Dylan Thomas and Edgar Allan Poe!   

Thanks, Paulus!


----------



## James Marshall (23 Apr 2010)

I hear that Vogon poetry is an excellent anti-algae, you should find some in the hitch hikers guide to the galaxy if you want try it.  
On a more serious note, how is the tank staying algae free with such a low plant mass?

Cheers,
James


----------



## George Farmer (23 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the poetry tips mate!  

On the low biomass subject I think a combination of overdosing liquid carbon, ADA Phyton Git and big regular water changes all help.  Lighting isn't mega either; 11w PC @ 10cm above the water.  I'm a little surprised at the lack of algae; I still haven't cleaned the acrylic!

I think it can be good to show some other less orthodox ways to achieve success with this hobby.  The norm is to cram a tank full of plants on start-up, and it's something I always recommend to beginners especially.  But there's always more than one way to skin a cat.

Of course, I will lower the liquid carbon dosing before adding any livestock, once the glosso has further established in a couple of weeks or so.  There's really no rush.


----------



## John Starkey (25 Apr 2010)

interesting little setup George,where did you get the tank from ?,you have tooo much time on your hands living at base camp,planting so few plants so you can have an algae battle   ,
nice one mate.


----------



## George Farmer (25 Apr 2010)

john starkey said:
			
		

> interesting little setup George,where did you get the tank from ?,you have tooo much time on your hands living at base camp,planting so few plants so you can have an algae battle   ,
> nice one mate.


Thanks mate!   

Give us a shout when you're next in the area and you can see it in the flesh; algae-free too!!


----------



## John Starkey (25 Apr 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will hold you to that george,
see you soon,
regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Apr 2010)

Day 20.

Nothing to report really.  Some minor algae building on the rocks and oldest glosso leaves.  This was taken before a water change and pruning, where I snipped off a couple of plants and re-planted.

I bet you can't wait until the next instalment eh?!   It's probably the most boring journal on here...  

Another two weeks I reckon and I'll add some cherry shrimp, courtesy of cherry shrimp legend, London Dragon.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Apr 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Another two weeks I reckon and I'll add some cherry shrimp, courtesy of cherry shrimp legend, London Dragon.


Lets hope I still have some by then George, my shrimp seem to be dissapearing, I have noticed over the last few weeks hat I have an outbreak of Planaria in my tanks, which I read today that adult Planaria can kill shrimp and are even toxic to shrimp 

Tomorrow I am off to the vet to buy some fenbendazole to treat all my tanks, what a pain, lost every single one of my CRS and CBS, about Â£250 worth!!!

I will let you know though mate  Ceejay been waiting for some for ages too.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Apr 2010)

Heavy hit mate.  

All the best with that (not for selfish reasons, of course!)


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Apr 2010)

It's looking good George, impressive growth, fair play for finding the "balance" with such little biomass. 

Don't go scrubbing those rocks now, i know what your like LOL


----------



## George Farmer (29 Apr 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> It's looking good George, impressive growth, fair play for finding the "balance" with such little biomass.


Learnt from the best mate...   How is 'Slow Burner' doing these days...? 



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Don't go scrubbing those rocks now, i know what your like LOL


Once a scrubber, always a scrubber!!


----------



## John Starkey (29 Apr 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



George thats wicked mate    .


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Apr 2010)

A scrubber indeed LOL

Slow Burner is still doing great thanks, it had it's first trim in over a year last week, it's just mental. I'll pop some pics up next week.


----------



## JEK (22 May 2010)

Any updates on this tank, George?


----------



## George Farmer (27 May 2010)

Yes, I have just about recovered from a disaster!

I was away from the tank for over a week (during Interzoo period).  During this period there was no liquid carbon or fert additions, no water changes and lots of evaporation.  When I returned - lots of algae everywhere and poorly glosso. I knew I'd return to a disaster but wasn't too bothered, if I'm honest.

I did consider stripping it down and starting again with a completely new layout, but after speaking to a good friend, decided to try and recover it.

To hopefully avoid a re-occurance I will be fitting a pressurised CO2 system (injected directly into filter behind false background) on a solenoid.  I will also fit a perspex lid to prevent evaporation.  I'm hopeful that the substrate with provide ample nutrients during my absences.

I am considering adding some new _Hygrophila pinnatifida_ around the rocks as accents.  You can keep this great new plant real compact by pruning near the bottom pair of leaves regularly (you heard it here first!)

I will post some photos this evening if I get time.


----------



## JEK (27 May 2010)

Sorry to hear about the problems with the tank. Good luck with recovering it. Interesting with the pruning teqnique... H. pinnatifida seems to be an interesting plant. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Luketendo (1 Oct 2010)

Hey George, any update to this tank?


----------



## George Farmer (2 Oct 2010)

I stripped it down ages ago.  I couldn't keep up the maintenance required due to time away from the tank.


----------



## Luketendo (2 Oct 2010)

Ah ok, fair enough, was just looking at this in relation to the pfk nano.


----------



## nayr88 (2 Oct 2010)

That's a shame george, will you be re-doing the tank any time soon? 

Luke if its inspiration your after for a layout for this type of tank check out luis nano he done a great job with it


----------



## Luketendo (2 Oct 2010)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> That's a shame george, will you be re-doing the tank any time soon?
> 
> Luke if its inspiration your after for a layout for this type of tank check out luis nano he done a great job with it



Okay I'll have a lookie, just read NeilW's journal which has told me I can do an Iwagumi with moss carpet!


----------

